# YAZOO Steering Gears



## MMDEL (Oct 5, 2018)

This my first visit to this site. I was searching Yazoo part numbers 0702-149 and 0702-150. Steering gears. I was a Yazoo dealer for over 40 years. Is there still a need out there? I have found a company that will make them but, will need to have orders for several to get the price with in reason. All responses wellcome
MMDEL


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

There is an old thread here on those parts... it didnt recieve alot of replies tho.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/yazoo-mower-yhrlk120-steering.30675/

My guess is that demand would be very low.


----------



## MMDEL (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes I saw that thread that's why I posted what I did.
I see you have a Cub Lowboy 154. I have one in the shop. Where is the best place to get parts?
MMDEL


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2018)

*Hamilton Bobs* is one the best places to start, what parts do you need?


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a 154 and Hamilton Bobs is where I get all my parts for it. He has quite a bit of parts for them and a call to him is the best way to go. Very nice fellow. From his web site you can get a list of the parts you need, with part numbers and prices. Pretty much a one/two man operation. PJ


----------



## MMDEL (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks guys. I need the clutch for the PTO mostly and other small parts.
MMDEL


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yup, rebuilt mine with all new parts from Bob. PJ


----------

